

Ask HN: Advice for first days/weeks/months at first dev job? - newdecthrowaway

So I just started my first development job a couple weeks ago (I&#x27;ve been paid to code before but never as my sole responsibility and never in a software company). I need to learn a new stack, other than JS and the base server language all the frameworks and tools are new. I need to learn the codebase. These things are going well, I think.<p>They know I&#x27;m junior and seem to know it&#x27;s going to take a bit for me to spin up, but I was hoping HN could share advice for how to make my early days count for the most.
======
mattwritescode
Small list:

* Learn to take orders

* Listen, (so many people dont listen)

* Ask Questions

* Learn as much as you can

* Dont turn up late

* Dont be the first one to leave at the end of the day, wait for one person to go before you pack up.

* Follow requirements

* If you find problems pop your project manager an email (and keep a copy).

* Dont drop production database

------
myersgp
Make sure you fully understand how the system is intended to work. Its all
well and good knowing the stack, but equally important is knowing what you're
meant to develop or fix. Also make sure you know the processes.

------
jvns
Ask questions. Ask lots of questions. The thing that makes the saddest is to
watch a new person flounder and waste days trying to figure out something on
their own which I could have easily helped them out with.

~~~
dl8
That reminds me of a HN thread a few days ago about someone getting fired
after two weeks since he asked too many questions.

------
sharemywin
It's OK to say I don't know but I can find out. It's better to over-
communicate status. As much as everyone talks about working smart over hard
people still appreciate hard work.

------
brudgers
My advice is to ask your boss this exact question.

